# Western seat reducer



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

oh dang, I ride/have a western seat and I thought this thread was going to tell me how to reduce my seat/butt!! LOL...(couldnt resist)

Fay
PS. seriously, I'm no help with your question


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yes! I do! it helped tremendously. we used the Cashel seat shrinker. the saddle was a 16 1/2 and we needed a 16. becuase the seat was too big, both the owner of this horse, and myself (sometime rider) were struggling to not fall behind the motion. the seat shrinker made all the difference in the world.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, just goes to show there is always something to learn. Never heard of this piece of equipment but went to a site to look. Looks like a handy thing to have.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've thought of getting the Martin version. I've read it works best if you can tie the corners low. I was thinking of tying it to the rear D-rings to keep it secure. I could use about a 1/2" smaller seat. But I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## GottaNomi (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you all for the input! I will order one from Pleasant Ridge. Wish I could find a higher quality one but with the Canadian Dollar so weak right now, crossing boarders is too expensive. If anyone knows of a Canadian Company that sell high quality one please let me know


----------

